# obscur legends of noise-rock golden years the late 80''



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love B**** Magnet( i censor there name because i can't says this word on talk classical)
But you guys are probably familliar whit this awesome guitar laden noise-rock band from the 80''

The release several album, they dont exist anymore but i have a double cd of there 2 first album and ben-hur, what an awesome trio this were almost forgotten.

:tiphat:


----------

